# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  معلومات هامة. وفيما يتعلق يونيفيرسال

## mohamed73

مرحبا شباب 
كما تعلمون إنني مؤيد المنتج من يونيفيرسال،
اثنين من ثلاثة أشهر الأخيرة التي واجهت مشاكل مثل خوادم أسفل والمسألة الأخرى، 
ولقد ذكرت عدة مرات كل مشاكل العملاء إلى المالك / المطور المؤلف والمبرمجون من يونيفيرسال لكنهم لم ترتيب هذا الامر وعن الشهر الماضي وأنا لم تحصل على أي رد منها حتى لقد حاول الاتصال معهم مرة أخرى و مرة أخرى، 
ولهذا السبب ليس هناك شيء أنا لم أرد عليك حول الملقم يونيفيرسال والحساب وغيرها من الخدمات، 
حاليا في حساب شخصي بلدي لديها العديد الاف الاعتمادات في الأوراق المالية، وأنا دفعت في المتقدم ليونيفيرسال ولكن ليس هناك أي شخص في الرد لي ماذا عن بلدي المال والائتمانات بلدي 
- في الآونة الأخيرة لدي إطلاق بلدي خادم Aunlock.com اسم للهواتف فتح، اي فون، وللخدمات فك الشفرة الأخرى، يونيفيرسال العملاء ترسل لي العديد من الرسائل وطلب مني حل المشاكل يونيفيرسال، ولكن الرجال كما أوضحت لك هناك هو أي معلومات. لدي أن أحيطكم علما كوز أنها لم يعطوني إجابة حول مستقبل يونيفيرسال، حول ملقمات وغيرها من يفكر،  
إذا لم يكن لفرز مشاكل العملاء في الأيام القليلة أنا يجب ترك ستعمل هذا الفريق وسوف يطلب إلى إدارة المنتدى لإزالة اسمي من قسم يونيفيرسال، وقد فعلت عملي بما فيه الكفاية كما أستطيع، وأنا ما زلت على أمل أنها سوف ترتب بها جميع القضايا المتعلقة الخادم ومشاكل العملاء، 
ذلك هو بيت القصيد وهذا هو واضح أنا لست مسؤولا من يونيفيرسال فريق bcoz من أنا لست صاحب هذا المشروع، كما دعم المنتج أنا فعلت وظيفتي وذكرت مشكلة العملاء ألف مرة ليونيفيرسال اللاعبين فريق، 
- 2 Aunlock.com هو مشروع شخصي لي وأنا مسؤول تماما Aunlock.com إذا كان لديك أي سؤال، استفسار حول Aunlock.com لا تتردد في الاتصال معنا في Aunlock - ALL إفتح بها IMEI - بواسطة جا \ / \ / م - GSM-المنتدى 
شكرا 
كل خير
JA \ / \ / م   

> Hello guys 
> as you know i am a Product supporter of Universalbox, 
> from the last two three months you faced the problems like servers down and other issue,  
> i have reported many times all customers problems to the Owner/Author  Developer and Coders of Universalbox but they didn't sort it out and  from the last month i didn't get any reply from them even i have try to  contact with them again and again,  
> so that's the reason there is nothing i have reply to you about the universalbox server, calculation and other services,  
> currently in my personal account have Many Thousands credits in stock  and i have paid in advanced to universalbox but there is no any guy to  reply me what about my money and my credits  
> - recently i have launch my own server Name الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  for unlocking phones, iPhone, and for other unlocking services,  universalbox customer send me many messages and asking to me solution of  universalbox problems, but guys as i have explained you there is no any  info. i have to inform you coz they didn't give me answer about the  future of universalbox, about servers and other thinks,    
> if they didn't sort customers problems in few days i must gonna leave  this team and will Request to the Forum Admin to Remove my name from the  Universalbox section, i have done my work enough as i can, i am still  hoping they will sort it out all issues regarding the server and  customers problems,  
> so bottom line is this is the Clear i am not responsible of Universalbox  team bcoz of i am not owner of this project, as product support i have  done my job and reported customers problem thousand times to  universalbox team guys, 
> ...

----------

